# Ampelsteuerung



## MarioS007 (30 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Hat jemand ein Programm ( für S7 ) für  eine Ampelsteuerung?
Die Ampel sollte eine Ampel für den geraden Verkehr haben und eine für den  Querverkehr. Also eine ganz normale Kreuzung. Dazu noch zu jeder Ampel eine Fußgängerampel.
Wäre schön wenn jemand schon so ein fertiges Programm hätte,

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Mario


----------



## Seppl (30 Januar 2007)

MarioS007 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat jemand ein Programm ( für S7 ) für eine Ampelsteuerung?
> Die Ampel sollte eine Ampel für den geraden Verkehr haben und eine für den Querverkehr. Also eine ganz normale Kreuzung. Dazu noch zu jeder Ampel eine Fußgängerampel.
> ...


 
Die Kollegen von der Abteilung *Hausaufgabenbetreuung* sind diese und nächste Woche leider im Urlaub. 

Vielleicht fragst Du mal in Deiner Stadt nach, ob sie Dir nicht von einer passenden Kreuzung das Progrämmchen zumailen können.

Ciao Seppl


----------



## thomass5 (30 Januar 2007)

lass die gelben Lampen blinken Ampel ist halt gerade aus


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2007)

Das Nutzen der Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff 'Ampel' bringt unter anderem folgenden Link zu Tage:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6422&highlight=Ampel


----------



## Seppl (31 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das Nutzen der Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff 'Ampel' bringt unter anderem folgenden Link zu Tage:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6422&highlight=Ampel



Ahh, zum Glück ist doch einer hier ...


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2007)

@Seppl

Klar doch, einer findet sich immer .


----------

